

Palm Developer Program: Project Appetite, $1M How App Program, and more - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/palmdevprogram-launch?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ajaxian+%28Ajaxian+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
charlesju
Palm's value proposition at the moment is two-fold: great hardware with great
software. Arguably, Palm Web OS is better than Android. I think that the best
path for Palm to take right now is to open source their Web OS. There is no
downside because people are going to buy Palm devices if they want a good
device and I think they have a good shot at taking down Android's marketshare.

The big play right now is a mobile OS land-grab -- Palm isn't even playing.

~~~
halo
Surely one downside is if OEMs such as HTC are able to make a better WebOS
handset than Palm?

------
lt
It should be "Hot App Program" in the headline.

Took me a bit of head scratching to figure out what that meant.

------
aaronbrethorst
If I was feeling particularly malevolent, I'd create a free WebOS app that
offered its downloaders the chance to win up to $50,000. The app would have
one field for capturing a user's email address, and the app description would
clearly state that I'd split any winnings from this contest with them 50-50.

Who wouldn't download the app?

------
unwind
Heh. I think the
<[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849409>](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849409>);
hubbub has had what's commonly called a "chilling effect" for me, when it
comes to 3rd-party development on the Palm. Not that it's a field I'm in,
anyway.

~~~
pronoiac
Your link is borked - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849409>

